# Better Call Saul



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 18, 2016)

Am I dense? I tried to watch it on Netflix last night and thought it was just plain stupid.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 18, 2016)

Did you watch Breaking Bad, it has it's fan base from there?  Many who like and get the show started out watching BB and a lot of the nuances tie in with that show which helps some people better understand and appreciate some of the characters in the show.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 18, 2016)

I didn't like Breaking Bad, either

It must be me


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 18, 2016)

I loved BB but Better Call Saul ,meh 
I have tried watching it twice,can't get into it.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 18, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I didn't like Breaking Bad, either
> 
> It must be me



Nothing about you, some people like it, get it, some people just don't care for it as with many shows, it's a very quirky show far off the beaten path type of show.  Just up my alley.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 18, 2016)

We all just have different taste in entertainment. For instance I love Monty Python and Fawlty Towers. Several years ago a professor recommended the Black Adder program.  There was a sketch that was spoofing the French Revolution and a guy ended up turning into a dog. The rest of the class thought it was hilarious. I just didn't get it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 18, 2016)

But y'all just don't understand! If I'm not up on all these TV shows, I'll be shunned at the popular table What will become of me?


----------



## Bobw235 (Feb 18, 2016)

LOVED Breaking Bad and really am enjoying Better Call Saul.  That said, the shows take their time in establishing the characters and telling the story.  It may be slow paced at first, but it's all about setting up the story.  Breaking Bad took a bit of time to get underway, but then WOW.  Could not wait to see it each week.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 18, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> But y'all just don't understand! If I'm not up on all these TV shows, I'll be shunned at the popular table What will become of me?



There are a lot of shows I don't watch, you think I care what others think, I've never concerned myself with being part of the in crowd, I sometimes just happen to like a hit or moderately hit or offbeat show, if others like it and can relate, it can be fun to share in it with them, if not does it really matter except, that you hope it has a following so that if it's a show you like it doesn't get canceled like a few shows I fell in love with that got the ax sooner than later and I'm still a little ticked off about.  LOL!  

Not fitting in, something I'm used to myself.


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 18, 2016)

I liked season one of Better Call Saul, but I only sort of liked the season opener. My oldest son is a fan of Breaking Bad, so I had some background. Tried to get into Orange Is The New Black, too...recommended by my son...but having grown up with addicts and jail birds all around me, I just couldn't like it. I'm sure that's why, despite Saul's excellent writing and characters, I know where it's going and I don't think this season will hold my interest. 

I'm totally hooked on The Walking Dead (a surprise to my sons) and can't wait til Game Of Thrones comes back.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm totally hooked on The Walking Dead (a surprise to my sons) and can't wait til Game Of Thrones comes back.

My sons love Game of Thrones...I can read something violent, but watching it on screen? Nope, but that's just me.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 18, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I'm totally hooked on The Walking Dead (a surprise to my sons) and can't wait til Game Of Thrones comes back.
> 
> My sons love Game of Thrones...I can read something violent, but watching it on screen? Nope, but that's just me.



I'm hooked on GOT as well, I'm waiting to get season 5 from my library, hopefully, I will have it next month, I might have to end up subscribing to HBO when season six rolls around, we'll see.  I would love to receive the whole GOT dvd collection as my next big gift.  Think I'm going to put some hints out there, if now at least some WD dolls or jewelry would be nice.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 28, 2018)

Back to thread topic: *Better Call Saul*

Season 3 of *Better Call Saul* is now on Netflix.
Season 4 of *Better Call Saul* will air on AMC in September.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 28, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Back to thread topic: *Better Call Saul*
> 
> Season 3 of *Better Call Saul* is now on Netflix.
> Season 4 of *Better Call Saul* will air on AMC in September.



I've loved all three seasons and am looking forward to season 4. Should be interesting how they handle things in season 4.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 7, 2018)

I don't have AMC but I saw some clips and also read lots of recaps about BCS Season 4 premiere last night.

Also read that there will be a Season 5.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 2, 2018)

I have enjoyed season 4 so far. Won't spoil anything for those who still want to watch it but the dynamics of the characters are changing in a big way.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 2, 2018)

It's been interesting to say the least, I'm looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 2, 2018)

In Season 3, I had several favorite scenes and ALL of them featured Chuck.

- the exchange between Chuck and the guy in the 24 hr copy shop...and when Chuck fell, OUCH!!
- Chuck in his space blanket
- When Howard became fed up and gave Chuck the check for $3M, essentially telling him to take his money and GTFO of the office

It's a shame Michael McKean/Chuck not only didn't win an Emmy - he wasn't even nominated.   Stellar performance imo.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 2, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> In Season 3, I had several favorite scenes and ALL of them featured Chuck.
> 
> - the exchange between Chuck and the guy in the 24 hr copy shop...and when Chuck fell, OUCH!!
> - Chuck in his space blanket
> ...



Agreed about the Emmy and I think that Rhea Seehorn deserved one also.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 2, 2018)




----------

